# 6 times in 30 years



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I've ran across Great Gray Owls in the Tunp Range of the Bridger Teton National Forest. Got this one last Friday while Pine Grouse hunting up there:









.


----------



## itchytriggerfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

That's soooo cooool!!!


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

That last picture is perfect.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Pretty sure I have some pictures of one from a month ago at the Kelly Guard station near Lake Alice. See if I can find the pictures


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Packfish said:


> Pretty sure I have some pictures of one from a month ago at the Kelly Guard station near Lake Alice. See if I can find the pictures


Yeah, the owls nest close to the Kelly Guard Station, about 9 miles from Lake Alice as the crow flies. 
Here's a pic of a Great Gray around the Kelly Guard Station: 


The Great Gray Owl I seen last week was at Jap Park, 3 miles from the Kelly Guard Station. You won't find "Jap Park" on Google Earth or any GPS map program. The term "Jap" has been removed. The Forest Service even removed the Jap Park sign from the meadow.


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

Very cool!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Those are the best hooter pictures I have ever seen on this forum 8)


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Saw 2 adults and 3 young this last week there. Living and breeding even with the logging.


----------

